# oh ho, did my water break or did dd wet the bed?



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

ok ladies, gotta problem. dd still co sleeps with me and every few months wets the bed. No biggie, I've always woken up right away, usually before she even finishes pee'ing because she's getting me wet since she sleeps snuggled up to me. Last night I was out cold from exhaustion the last few days have been so busy. I slept though the night and don't remember even waking up once to pee. I woke up seriously groggy trying to figure out what the noise was that woke me up, turns out its my the alarm clock to remind me to get up and take my Iron. Get up and go turn it off (keep it in the bathroom or I just turn it off and go back to sleep) and realize I'm wet. So I change my clothes and hear dd yelling "mom! I wet the bed!" We get her changed too, never occurred to me it might have been ME that wet the bed. This was at 5am, I'm not about to change the sheets at this hour and its a huge wetspot, not like I can just do the gross thing of just throwing several towels over it and going back to bed and dealing with it in the morning. So we go crawl into her twin bed (that was fun, 38 weeks prego and a 5 yr old in a twin) I wake up again at 7am and go pee and realize my panties are pretty darn wet in the middle and that's when it occurs to me how big that spot on the bed was. So I go check our clothes from earlier and there both equally wet so no help there. I smell everything and it smells a bit like popcorn to me (had a really garlicky dinner). ok, so guess were gonna have to wait and see, well, I haven't had any leaking issues at all so far and now it appears I have developed a small leak of some sort because I'm noticing it on the 3rd pair of panties this morning, feeling pretty crampy and already had a few strong contractions but no real pain with them, just like really really strong BH. Baby is very low, no doubt about it she's sitting on my cervix right now (although she is very posterior). So... who wet the bed? Me or dd?! You would think I would wake up if my water broke but I was out of it. L&D is an hour away and my sitter is at church and we don't know my GBS status so I don't want anyone poking around there anyway. (was + with dd)

What's funny is the timing, I had planning on drinking cumin tea this morning to see if we might get things jump started since Sun/Monday at the only days everyone is available and I put in the hypnobabies Birth CD last night which comes with a strong warning not to listen to it until your at least 37 weeks because it can cause you to go into labor. Maybe it worked?


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Are you having contractions? Did you smell the "pee"? Amniotic fluid smells sweet and pee smells... well like pee!


----------



## XanaduMama (May 19, 2006)

I don't think you'll necessarily have been woken up by the waters breaking--I was awake at 3:30am when mine happened, and it was quite gentle (though distinct). Try lying down again and see if there's any more fluid--sometimes it leaks/gushes out more when you're prone than when you're upright, as the baby's head can act like a cork. There was no mistaking mine, though--I soaked several towels on the way to the hospital!

Good luck!!


----------



## pixiexto (Mar 6, 2003)

You could have a leak, too. This happened to me when I began labouring with DD #1, and I didn't feel a thing - - it was just, well, a leak. Leaks in amniotic sacs can seal themselves too, I believe.

The tell-tale sign that it was amniotic fluid for me was that it smelled like semen.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

It sounds to me like it was probably your water breaking. And yes, I agree - keep everyone and everything out of your vagina!!!







Sometimes it can take a while before contractions really get started. I didn't even start feeling mine until 10 hours after my water broke, and I didn't even realize they were contractions until they hooked me up to the monitors at the hospital (I was only 29 weeks, so we had to go in), and the nurse said "Do you feel something funny every now and then?", and I said yes. She said those were contractions.









As tired as you were, I could totally see your water breaking and you not realizing it. I woke up to pee before my water broke, and as I stood up, it just fell out. I didn't hear anything or really feel anything except fluid running down my legs that I couldn't control (unlike pee where you can use your muscles to stop it). I was able to get away with just a sanitary pad to catch the leaks after that, and they mostly happened whenever I'd stand up (I was trying to stay laying down as much as possible, of course, since I was preterm).


----------



## bradleybirth2mom (Apr 21, 2006)

If you're unsure, smell the spot. If it smells sweet and mild, it is probably amniotic fluid. A popcorn or salty smell is obviously urine.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bradleybirth2mom*
If you're unsure, smell the spot. If it smells sweet and mild, it is probably amniotic fluid. A popcorn or salty smell is obviously urine.

I've never heard of urine smelling like popcorn, anyway I ended up going to L&D since I had a fever and didn't know if my water had broken, it hadn't but I do have a raging UTI


----------



## dynamicdoula (Jun 11, 2004)

UTIs can put you into labor. Maybe something good will come out of it!


----------



## VaMountainMomma (Jun 6, 2005)

Ugh... I hope the UTI clears up soon!


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *VaMountainMomma*
Ugh... I hope the UTI clears up soon!

me too, only problem is the abx the Dr ordered it turns out I can't take! I'm trying to look up natural methods right now since there telling me they can't give me anything else since i'm allergic to all the 'cillians.


----------



## Satori (Jan 30, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Satori*
me too, only problem is the abx the Dr ordered it turns out I can't take! I'm trying to look up natural methods right now since there telling me they can't give me anything else since i'm allergic to all the 'cillians.

I'm about to hurt a Dr! I can't take the abx for 2 reasons medically and a 3rd because you can't BF on it and i'm not going to risk going into labor then being unable to BF till it clears my system. Turns out both Keflex and Bactrum can be taken without a problem but the idiot won't order it because of my cillin allergy!







: Only 10% will cross react and i've taken both without a problem in the past. I'm going to call my family Dr tomorrow and see if I can get in to see her and get the script.


----------



## VaMountainMomma (Jun 6, 2005)

Grrr... I'm sorry your doctors are giving you the runaround with abxs. Hang in there mama!


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

cranberry pills, no?


----------



## bradleybirth2mom (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Satori*
I'm about to hurt a Dr! I can't take the abx for 2 reasons medically and a 3rd because you can't BF on it and i'm not going to risk going into labor then being unable to BF till it clears my system. Turns out both Keflex and Bactrum can be taken without a problem but the idiot won't order it because of my cillin allergy!







: Only 10% will cross react and i've taken both without a problem in the past. I'm going to call my family Dr tomorrow and see if I can get in to see her and get the script.

about drugs that can be taken whil BFing. They have a nifty computer database that allows them to cross-reference drugs and their side effects. Maybe they can find an antibiotic that does not contain penicillin and that would be more effective. Once they find one, you can ask your doctor if he will prescribe it. With one in three OBs being sued at least once in their career nowadays, I can understand his hesitancy.







: I know fluoroquinolones are off limits, but I think tetracycline can be taken with relative safety for less than three weeks (The Baby Book, Sears and Sears) and it is one of the more powerful ones. Hope this helps. Sorry you're feeling







: .


----------

